# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Transcript "My weird catfish story" (Olivia Cara)

## ChaltenFitzroy

_Hello_! I live in Russia and learn *English*. 
Would you mind checking my transcript?    
************************************************* 
Hi, guys! Please excuse the hair, because it's not like *[or “liking” ?]* too great, get ready. 
Come in the  middle again ready. Anyways, so, today's the story time video. I wanna to 
share my catfish story with you. It's pretty weird. I'm *[ * ? * ]* just  happened like a couple 
weeks ago, so, I saw *[ * ? * ]* my experience with being catfished, cause I'm sure much  *[ * ? * ]* of has been catfish  before *[ * ? * ]* so, yeah, let me get in to the story.

----------


## Medved

Hi, guys! Please excuse the hair, because it's not *looking* too great, get ready. *I'm in the middle of getting* ready. Anyways, so, today's the story time video. I *wanted* to 
share my catfish story with you. It's pretty weird. I *mean it* just happened like a couple 
weeks ago, so, I thought *I would share my* experience with being catfished, cause I'm sure much  *of the internet* has been catfish*ed* before *in this day and* [*]so, yeah, let me get *into* the story.

----------


## xXHoax

Yeaaaah, some words are being slurred a bit more than I'd usually expect; it's part of the "Young American Girl" accent.
She's speaking very informally, so the asterisk in the first line below is where she omitted a pronoun. 
Hi, guys! Please excuse the hair, because it's not looking too great,*gettin' ready.
I'm in the middle of getting ready. Anyways, so, today's a story time video. I wanted to 
share my catfish story with you. It's pretty weird. Um- and it just happened like a couple 
weeks ago, so, I thought I would share my experience with being catfished, cause I'm sure much 
of the internet has been catfished before in this day and age so, yeah, let me get into the story. 
Lots of um's and uh's. 
"a" and "the" are going to sound incredibly similar after a word ending in consonants. Not a rule or anything, but people will be more willing to ignore the "th" consonant if they've already gone through two or three consonants. 
(To be)/(to get) catfished - (Social media and dating websites) When a person pretends to be an attractive member of the opposite sex. Usually leads to a guy becoming attached or invested in a girl who is actually just a guy pretending to be a girl... For... "fun"...

----------


## ChaltenFitzroy

_Thanks a lot, Medved and xXHoax!_

----------

